# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 49)



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2018)

*Do you get anxious when you're separated from being able to do woodworking when you're not at home or in your shop?*
* 


*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course, the  , and tclem also....with or without a shirt on....


----------



## Chris Geeo (Dec 2, 2018)

Wouldnt say anxious. But I do often think about the project I'm working on or going to start soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't have that problem much at all. For me I just have a whole bunch of different things to tinker with, build, improve or play with that any one of them can get moved to the back burner until the mood hits me again.
Once I start a project though, I do want to get it done before moving on, which has caused me problems in that I will stop doing everything else so I can work on "todays" project.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2018)

I try to keep anxiety out of my hobbies. I get plenty of that reading the news........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know that I would label it anxiety, but I do feel disconcerted if I don't get out there. I try to get out there every day for some amount of time. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 2, 2018)

No. I have plenty of other crap to attend to with a 85 year old house.
Just keeping it functioning is anxious enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2018)

I get anxious when I do get to the shop... feel like I’m forgetting to do something else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 2, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I get anxious when I do get to the shop... feel like I’m forgetting to do something else!



Underlying _guilt....._hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Dec 2, 2018)

No separation anxiety... just a desire to be in that “happy place”.
Knowing the island is there makes dealing with peoples problems more tolerable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 2, 2018)

This is how I feel when I can’t get into the shop...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Dec 2, 2018)

I have medications for keeping my cool when I can't make it to the shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m always at home or in my shop. I pretend to go to work

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I’m always at home or in my shop. I pretend to go to work


We know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> We know


Grrrrrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2018)

I haven't been in the shop for a while now. Hunting season is my busiest time of the year. Probably be January before I have the time. Sucks too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 2, 2018)

Not anxious ... I get cranky, but not anxious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 2, 2018)

Maybe a little if I have a great project started and can't get to it. That is alright though because I will work on it in my sleep until I can get back to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2018)

I dont know if anxious is the right word for me. More like major disappointment that I cant get to the shop. For years now I have had to settle for other projects that I can do with limited time available. But I swear that is all going to change very soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 3, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> Maybe a little if I have a great project started and can't get to it. That is alright though because I will work on it in my sleep until I can get back to it.



And that’s what keeps me awake at night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't know if anxious is the right word but I do sometimes have moments when I have listed all the stuff I have to accomplish out there in my mind and really want to get started again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 8, 2018)

NAW, I just go online and buy more wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

